# Kompozer - going from Frontpage 2000



## jxranch (Nov 10, 2009)

My first time on techguy. I would like to post this thread under Kompozer, not sure how to go about it. My question is this: I have several websites I made using Frontpage 2000, which I upload using a FTP program. I understand I will not be able to transfer Frontpage 2000 the new Windows 7 operating system. So I'm finding myself forced to either re-create every single website from scratch, using a new wysiwyg html editor. I'd like to find out if I can download the sites to a new editor such as Kompozer. Can I download FP websites and then edit them there, or would I have to start all over which each and every one? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

It depends if you have used front page extensions or not. If you have, then a lot of the old site simply will not work! You may have better luck with Microsoft Expression Web (front page replacement) although even expression web does not like front page extensions. The truth is though, you would be better off re-doing the sites.


----------



## jxranch (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sorry, I should have stated that I don't use Frontpage extensions any more, they were too much prone to problems. I use Filezilla to upload. But my main concern is that with a new computer with Windows 7 instead of XP, that I may not be able to re-install my Frontpage 2000 program and thus not able to work on my websites. And you may be right, it might be better to re-do the websites from scratch, though I just don't have much time to do that. And learn a new program, such as KompoZer, or MS Sharepoint Designer 2007, although I understand it's fairly easy to learn. Any suggestions as to the two editors?


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I have used microsoft expression web extensivly and must say it is an excellent html editor, although I would not recommened it as a wysiwyg editor. I personally use WeBuilder, a pure code editor and it is fantastic. Sharepoint is apparently good, but have never used it. I do not like Kompozer as it is now outdated and has several glitches. Why not just open up your site in kompozer and see how it works.


----------



## jxranch (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, thanks for all your comment, appreciate it.


----------

